# How much does a basic check up usually cost you?



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

I want to get a basic check up for my girls but when I called the ONLY PLACE IN TOWN THAT DOES RATS they said a BASIC exam would be 62.00 dollars. I was like 

Tell me this isn't normal.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow ! My vet gives us ours for free 8O !!


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> Wow ! My vet gives us ours for free 8O !!


lucky.

Yeah, I've called another place closer to my parents house back home and they wanted 70 for a basic checkup. 

wtf, serously


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy crap ! That's ridiculous :? !! You did mention that they're rats right, not a cat or dog or anything ?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

My vet charges $26. Affordable.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> Holy crap ! That's ridiculous :? !! You did mention that they're rats right, not a cat or dog or anything ?


Yeah. I specifically said "How much for a RAT?" and that's the numbers they spouted back.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Depends on what vet you go to. The cheapest I have seen is $18 for an office visit for rats. The more common cost is $48.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I pay about Â£9, which is around $18. However they only charged Â£7 ($14) once and that also included Baytril.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

$30 per rat, but if you bring more than one in at a time they give discounts


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

For a standard check up for me it is usually about Â£6...Any medication take the bill up to Â£8, think that's about $15? Not sure...Very good vets aswell, have a couple of rodent specialists and they love it when I go in with any of my babies XD they get excellent care...


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

at my vet the "exam fee" for any animal is $35, but she'll see more than one rat for the price of one.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

That's good. With my poorly rats Lars and Tim it ended up costing me Â£50 a week for all their medication and care...Think that is just under $100? Not too sure..But they were worth it....But generally it is reasonable...


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah Med's are more expensive. And surgury...man that was WAY expensive. Theres all the little extra's they tend to charge...I hate that.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

$70 for initial check up, $50 thereafter.

No discounts for bringing in more than one..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

40 for the first, about 15 for each additional. US $, of course...


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

My vet gave us the first visit free. Then $26 each additonal.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

$59.95 Cdn, but that's for Other People. My vet rocks and really helps me with my rescue efforts


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

$10 for me


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Tis amazing the difference in prices!!! Can't believe it !


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL just to check my friends rat, and not give him any medicine for his URI wassss....$1O5.
Sad.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I pay $44 for one rat, and each additional rat is $35 each, I think. And meds are pretty inexpensive. Last time I was there with Delilah and Lambchop, and had to give them baytril, it was a little over $90 I think. o.o


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

$25 normally


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Â£10 ($20) initial consult, Â£5 ($10) thereafter. But it depends on the vet that actually does the consult .. some will class a rat as a guinepig style small animal and charge more, another will class it as a hamster style small animal and charge the prices above. 

BUT! I get most of my consults free  My frequent flyer miles to and from the vets get made up with free consults and cheap meds, I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I pay â‚¬12, which is around $18. My old vet would charge me $44.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I pay $50 at my vet for an exam. But if I need to bring in 2 rats, he will still only charge $50. Any more than that then he works it out with me.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Our old vets office visit fee was $46 no matter the pet, and no discounts for multipules


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I just called the office I'll be taking mine to and they told me 50 dollars for the first one and 37 dollars for the second. I guess I'll suck it up cause I really do not want to take them to Banfeild.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I took Bob and Sweetness in when they were wheezing once, and it cost me a little over $100. But then again, I had to pay new animal fees for each of them, which made it a lot more expensive.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Around $50 ... cheaper is using second hand materials or objects!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

if*


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

Basic checkup ran me about $40 and the baytril I had to get at the next visit was about $15 for a week's supply.


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

My first check-up is $56 & additional checkups are $37. 
A month's worth of Baytril ran me about $18. 

Visits are a little more pricey than I'd like, but there aren't many vets around here and even fewer who treat rats.. and only ONE (mine) that treats rats and actually knows a thing or two about them. ;P


----------

